#  , :    1  2009.

## .

*,* *             1  2009 .*.        . 
           !

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2009    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .

16      !     

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

4.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

4.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

5.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006)  . .

6.           .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     27  (.. 25  - ). ,  !

7.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

8.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

9.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:          25 .  ,     -    (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .  
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !

* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     27  (.. 25  - ). ,  !

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    .

----------


## jennnnny

,     -    ,      "       "  ?   ? 
    ,  ,     ?

----------

! :        2009 .     ,   1  . 
 ,               ? 
           ?

----------


## Pest

. . .
  ,           "      -        -   14 .     ."?

----------

,             -  ,   ,  ,  ?

----------


## L125

*..,*  ,,      , -. 6%.
     1     ,   2009    2008 ?
!

----------

+ .  1        .  ,         ?

----------


## L125

> 1     ,   2009    2008 ?


 :  .

----------


## Arthuro

> + .  1        .  ,         ?


    .     .

----------


## .

> ,     -    ,      "       "  ?   ? 
>     ,  ,     ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489.

----------


## .

> ! :        2009 .     ,   1  . 
>  ,               ? 
>            ?


    ,    




> . . .
>   ,           "      -        -   14 .     ."?


 




> ,             -  ,   ,  ,  ?


,   .       




> *..,*  ,,      , -. 6%.
>      1     ,   2009    2008 ?
> !


  ,

----------


## andrei2118

.
  .    6%    18  2009        . 


    .
.

----------

. ,       .    ,    ,

----------

,  .
  1 ,2 ,9         ,  2009 .       (   ) ?

----------


## Deinona

( 15%)   1 . 2009 .  ,        ,           ?  !

----------

,   2  2009   .

----------

Deinona.     1 ,  ,

----------


## .

> . ,       .    ,    ,


 



> ,  .
>   1 ,2 ,9         ,  2009 .       (   ) ?


     ,   



> ( 15%)   1 . 2009 .  ,        ,           ?  !


  ?       .         



> ,   2  2009   .


   "  "?  ,  -.

----------


## gra_nat

.    6%   1 .2009.  ?

----------

> "  "?  ,  -.

----------

,

----------


## .

*gra_nat*,       ,   ?   :Frown:

----------


## encender

,    +      .

      ?

----------


## .



----------

2  2009   ?
 2      ?

----------


## .

** ,   ,      17   :Smilie:

----------


## Deinona

,           ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## al-arm

:Embarrassment:     ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## al-arm

?  .     .     ?    ,                :Frown:

----------


## Imelnila

,       ,       ?       - ,

----------


## .

*Imelnila*,    .     
*al-arm*,   !

----------


## nefi

> 25 , ,    .      25 .


  , , ,      ?

     .    "109"       . 



> (     "")        (),    ,       ( ).


   1 .  ,      ?   "0"      ? (    -)

----------

. ,       ?    ,

----------


## .

.   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

:yes:

----------

> 2  2009   ?
>  2      ?


  01.01.2009 .

----------


## .

> , , ,      ?


   .       ,     



> 1 .  ,      ?   "0"      ?


 0.       0,

----------

6%,  ,  :
 " "   ""  ,    1 . 2009   ():
1.        (   ) +         /  
  "" -  -      1151058 (         ,    ), .         .
  -    ,     " -   "?       "   : ".   "     ." -     (    :Wink:  ),         ...

----------

> 6%,  ,  :
>  " "   ""  ,    1 . 2009   ():
> 1.        (   ) +         /  
>   "" -  -      1151058 (         ,    ), .         .
>   -    ,     " -   "?       "   : ".   "     ." -     (    ),         ...


   01.01.,2009 .     ,       2009  30  2010 .

----------

:  27  2009,       ,     ""     ; ,   20        , ,        " "  1 . ? 

---
[  6%,  ,  ]

----------

> :  27  2009,       ,     ""     ; ,   20        , ,       " "  1 . ? 
> [  6%,  ,  ]


    ,     ..

----------

2010 ( 2009,   ), ,    ,       -11 ("  ")?
    "  "?

   :    " "     ( "   " -   )   ""     .      -   ?

----------

> 2010 ( 2009,   ), ,    ,       -11 ("  ")?
>     "  "?
>    :    " "     ( "   " -   )   ""     .      -   ?


   ,     .          .
   ,

----------


## nefi

*.*, ,     . 
,     ,   6%    1 ., 6   9 ? ,      " "   "** -  ",    " " - "** -    ",          - "**"  "**" ?
**          ?

----------

> *.*, ,     . 
> ,     ,   6%    1 ., 6   9 ? ,      " "   "** -  ",    " " - "** -    ",          - "**"  "**" ?
> **          ?


,

----------

.    ..  :        2 -    ?

----------


## nefi

** ,    ,   ?

----------

> .    ..  :        2 -    ?


      ,,, .

----------

> ** ,    ,   ?

----------


## nefi

** , ,    , ,  ,  1 !   :yes:

----------


## ice77cat

:       (),  2 - 3    (  30-35 )    2  .50-70,    - 0,    -  ?

----------

> :       (),  2 - 3    (  30-35 )    2  .50-70,    - 0,    -  ?


.  , 2   3-

----------


## nefi

,         1   ?

----------


## ice77cat

> .  , 2   3-


   ?                 ..

----------

> ?                 ..


   ,  ,

----------

> ,         1   ?

----------


## nefi

** , ,     ,      :
      ,  ,    ?

----------


## ice77cat

** , 


> ,  ,


        ?    ? ...  :Frown:

----------


## -

1  2  2009 ?

----------


## al-arm

,         ...  ?       .    .                 :Embarrassment:

----------

!           .    :    ,       ,        50%       .    ????

----------


## _

() ?    ?

----------


## al-arm

> !           .    :    ,       ,        50%       .    ????


               ,     .    50%  ....    .       ,     50%  :yes:

----------


## yuliya_22

> ,     .    50%  ....    .       ,     50%


  5%   .     ,    .   .     ,

----------


## nefi

*yuliya_22*,    ?   ,         ,       ,      .    ,  ,    .

----------


## al-arm

> *yuliya_22*,    ?   ,         ,       ,      .    ,  ,    .


         ,   1  2    .
     ...          .

----------


## .

,    , ?      ,   .         :Frown:

----------


## .

> ** , 
> 
>         ?    ? ...


    .        :Frown: 




> 1  2  2009 ?


1 , 2   .              :Frown:  



> ,         ...  ?       .    .


  -  .        .      .     ,   ,     .



> () ?    ?


       -   




> !           .    :    ,       ,        50%       .    ????


   ?   ,         :Embarrassment: 





> ,   1  2    .
>      ...          .

----------

> ** , ,     ,      :
>       ,  ,    ?

----------

> !           .    :    ,       ,        50%       .    ????


   ,   . , ,,     ,

----------

> ,   . , ,,     ,


    :       ,      .      - . ?

    :    "", ?

----------


## .

,   .      .     ,

----------


## Ego

> :       ,      .      - . ?


  :Smilie: 
 ,        :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## _z

,     .           16 ,    ,  http://www.r26.nalog.ru/document.php...r26***********

----------

!    01.01.09  6%.    ,  ,    ,    ,    ,  .  -    ,    ,      ? -     ,    .

----------


## .



----------


## .

,   .

----------


## birkevit

( 1  2-       ). 
       . , ,           ?

----------


## .

*birkevit*,          .    ,        .     :Smilie:

----------


## anna_fil85

-15%,     .  2008 . 1     13 ,   13    ,  / , , ,   //    14 .
  /  ?

  !

----------


## NataliaBlesk

.       2009. ()    ?

----------


## .

*anna_fil85*,       . 
*NataliaBlesk*,

----------


## NataliaBlesk

!

----------


## -

> -        -   14 .     .


   ( ) -   ?

----------


## .

*-*,            ?

----------


## -

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ParadoxRus

. -   !
                (     :Smilie:  )?

----------

[quote]    :       ,      . 
  -    ,

----------

> ,   1  2    .
>      ...          .


     ,   ,

----------

,     6%.
  1  47880
6%  2872,8 (2873 )
       50%   
 1436.  ,   1437 - .
   ???

----------

> ,     6%.
>   1  47880
> 6%  2872,8 (2873 )
>        50%   
>  1436.  ,   1437 - .
>    ???


 :            .          ?

----------

. **   1 .  . 
 . **  ?   ...

----------


## .

?    ?

----------

> :            .          ?


.. 1985,     ,     50%  )

----------

> .. 1985,     ,     50%  )


 : ?       :7274 .   .       1   ,..    1   .      4     ,  ,        ,

----------


## yuliya_22

> ,   . , ,,     ,


       .....   ,      ,      ,   .      ....     ,              . 
     ( )         .  :Hmm:

----------


## Ego

> 


 ,      ?  :Smilie: 



> ,              .


     ,      ,          ?



> ( )


 ,      5-10%   ,    ?
 :Wink:

----------


## yuliya_22

Ego        .           .
    :          . 
   5-10%   .

----------


## Ego

> .


,    -      ?



> .
>    5-10%


    ?      ,           ,       ,          ,      .

         ,      :Wink:

----------

2009  (    ).        !   ,     !   !           ?

----------

2      .       !     !!!

----------


## Ego

> 2009  (    ).        !   ,     !   !           ?


    04.04.2009  :Smilie:

----------


## yuliya_22

> ,    -      ?
> 
>     ?      ,           ,       ,          ,      .
> 
>          ,


   ,    ,                  ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,                  ,


,          ?

----------


## Ego

> ,


 ,         ,         :Wink: 
 -   ,      ,    -       :Wink: 
,     :Smilie:

----------

> 04.04.2009


,          ?

----------


## yuliya_22

> ,          ?


            ,         :Wink: 
 :Smilie:

----------

,    15%+,           2  .   -    ?

----------


## yuliya_22

> ,    15%+,           2  .   -    ?


            .
       ?             .

----------

> .
>        ?             .


    !        (        ),     ,         ,

----------


## yuliya_22

> !        (        ),     ,         ,


  :Frown:

----------

,     :  2    !    !!!      !!!!

----------

> ?    ?


  -   .
   :



> 24.  ,       
> 
>            ,    20-  ,   ,     ,            .


,         -  ,  .

----------

> -   .
>    :
> ,         -  ,  .


   -    ,   -

----------

1. ,   20 .      (   . .).     /   11 ,     ,   . ?             ??
(((

----------

> -    ,


...   ,        .. "".
 :    - __  




> -


-   ?        :



> 6. 
> 1.      :
> 1) ,    ,   :
> ;
>  ;
>  ;

----------

> :    -


       ,     (   ,  , ).  ,

----------

> 1. ,   20 .      (   . .).     /   11 ,     ,   . ?             ??
> (((


   :   ?       ,

----------

> ...   ,        .. "".
>  :    -


             :

----------

!    ,               . 
  - ,   ,  , 1 .
    1 
 ,    ,   ,  .  ?   ,    ,   ?
         ,        ?   ,    ?
 :Wink:      ?
  ,     ,    ,    ?

  ,     ? ()

----------

> ,


 , ?
  ?   ?

----------


## yuliya_22

> !    ,               . 
>   - ,   ,  , 1 .
>     1 
>  ,    ,   ,  .  ?   ,    ,   ?
>          ,        ?   ,    ?
>      ?
>   ,     ,    ,    ?
> 
>   ,     ? ()


,      ,     ,      ,        .   10000    .

----------


## Olga2309

,     ( )   .    -  ?

----------

> ,


     -   ? 
 ,   **  (  / - ", , ")          2009 _  ,   _   ,        .





> (   ,  , ).  ,


 ,     -      .    "Shift"  "Caps Lock".

----------

> ?


 .  ,          ?

----------

> ,     ( )   .    -  ?


    -  , ..    .
 .    .

----------


## yuliya_22

> .  ,          ?


      .               :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,     ,      ,        .   10000    .


 !       ,    ? .   -  +  +   ?    ?  -    ,         -  .       .      ,      , .  :Wink:      ,    ,   .    ?

----------


## .

** ,   -          ,      :Smilie:     19.7 
  ,      , -  .   - .   ,  .

----------


## yuliya_22

> !       ,    ? .   -  +  +   ?    ?  -    ,         -  .       .      ,      , .      ,    ,   .    ?


         ,       .           ,

----------


## yuliya_22

> !       ,    ? .   -  +  +   ?    ?  -    ,         -  .       .      ,      , .      ,    ,   .    ?


        ,            .       ,          **  :Smilie:

----------


## tomic

.    1.2009

----------

> ,            .       ,          **


    ?       ,  ,  .       ?   ?     51 ?      ?  ?       ?    ? (  -    )

----------


## yuliya_22

> ?       ,  ,  .       ?   ?     51 ?      ?  ?       ?    ? (  -    )


     51.   .

----------


## .



----------


## .

*tomic*,       ?   ,   .      --

----------

-   .
  -       ,    .      .       , ,  ?

----------


## .



----------

.....  .. :Redface: 
   ,   .?          ?        ?

----------


## .

,    
       /,

----------


## Pahan!

> ,    
>        /,


  26  (   ), ..  1- ,     ,      - -?

----------

> 26  (   ), ..  1- ,     ,      - -?


  ?

----------

> /,


.
   %,    ,  ?

----------

> .
>    %,    ,  ?


    ,      /,

----------


## Pahan!

> ?

----------

> 


  ,

----------

> ,   .?          ?        ?


   ,     ?? ..

----------

> 



      .
        . 346,29 "  "     .      , ? 
         .     . (      )

----------


## .

**,    ,   ,    .       ,

----------


## .

> 11.    2      . *      .*         .     50  (0,5 ) ,  50  (0,5 )       ( ).


.

----------

> .
>         . 346,29 "  "     .      , ? 
>          .     . (      )


    ,

----------


## .

, -     2009

----------

.., .

----------

> , -     2009


       0,5 ..,-

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,   ,    .       ,


  .  ,       .

----------

,             .       .      :Embarrassment: .   ,

----------


## _

?     + ,  +

----------


## 4912

!!!   !    .     -     ?  !

----------

,  ,    ,     ?  ?

----------


## .

.  ,        ,    ,

----------


## .

**,    .

----------


## 4912

,      ,        ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 4912

?       -  ,        , .   .

----------


## .

.  ,     :Frown:

----------

,   :    :      , , 9 , :
  398, , 2 
 -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .

----------

:Big Grin:   -                 .
 . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,     

**,   ?          ,   ?    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Irik1

,      "     "        ,         ?

----------

! - (  .2  346.28)     ,    ,  /     ,  ,  ,       :

"           ,            ,          -,       ,    ,         ,                 ."

   .     5 ,   ,  ,     .          (   ,  ),      ?      ? .

----------


## .

**, ?

----------

, .        ,   . 
. .

----------

,     .   .        ,       .       . ,   .

----------

,    ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

**,   ?       .      :Frown:          ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

**,       
    ?

----------

.       ,   .
         .
     2009.
:
        0     ?     ( 50 .)?

----------

:Wink:     .

 :Wink:    " -1152016"

 :Wink:  "-1152016            
       20 , ,      346.32  " 

 :Wink:       .

 :Wink:     .

 :yes:         .

----------


## .

-    .   .   7-  .      ,

----------

26.3 /  346.32
  /  263 /  346.32.
←  346.31.
 26.3.
 346.33. →


 346.32.      

1.            25-      .
*     ()    
*        ,    
*        
*     
*          
*     () 
*             
2.   ,    ,          ,  (   )                ,      ,     ,          ,      ,         .             50 .
*       
*      
3.              20-      .

←  346.31.
 26.3.
 346.33. →

----------


## .

**,     -?      . 346.26, ?     ,       .
  ,        :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:      -1152016.     **.    .

----------

:Wow: ,    .            .
   ,    .
  . :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-  ,       .

----------

,      :
            ,      ,       .

  1 , , 9 ,    ?
   ?

----------


## .

**,         


> -    ,   ,           ()      , *  ,    ,*   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .

----------

, ,    ...

----------

?
1.  -    ,               ()      ,             ,      ,    .
         .


2.  -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .
            .

3.         1  ,     .
                 ,     .

4. ,     83      ,    ()          .

----------

,  .  Ė1152016          -    ?       ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;



  ,      [/QUOTE]
 ? :     1  15  ,       1    ?  ,  .       ,    ?

----------

!    ,  15,  , - ,   - .   .        , ,   "   ,     20- " :Frown:      ,         ...            ?    ? :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,      1    ?


 



> ,         .


    ?      ,

----------

!
 ,  ,     . ,  ,     -     ????      ????     -3-
??????????( , 3-  4    )

----------

:Embarrassment: ,           ?      (13%)????
!!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

**,        ?



> ,     -


   ?
3-       ,   .

----------

2    ():
1.          "  ".    ,    ,      , ..  "  "  "   "?
2.       1 .         .        :        (   ),   ,    ?
.

----------


## .

2.  .

----------

> 2.  .


..,    .           ( ""   ),   ?
      ?   ,    ,   ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

>

----------

> 


..                 , ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

-        .  ?
 -   6%,    .      ,       .       ?
 ,      ?  , ,  ,

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489

----------

.4    66,  95,   -

----------

6%.  ,   ,       ,   .           . .
      1  2009  , , 1000 ,      100,   900  , ,   2009    30  2010 ? ,      ,    .

----------


## .

,

----------

?          ?

----------


## .

.  75

----------


## 15

> ?          ?



      4        .01.2009,   ?

----------

> 4        .01.2009,   ?


  , ,

----------

?      ,   , 7    (    ). ,      4  ,  , ?  2008 , ,    15  2008 ,    , ,       ?

----------

> ?      ,   , 7    (    ). ,      4  ,  , ?  2008 , ,    15  2008 ,    , ,       ?


,  2008 .   ,..     .         ,   ,..  31.12.2009  2009.

----------


## 2

.   2009.   ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116528

----------

> ?      ,   , 7    (    ). ,      4  ,  , ?  2008 , ,    15  2008 ,    , ,       ?


 




> 1  2009  , , 1000 ,      100,   900  , ,   2009    30  2010 ? ,      ,    .


          ?

----------


## .

aistvi      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=259900
      !

----------

> .    6%   1 .2009.  ?


 2009        ,  ( 30 ,  ),

----------

,    ,

----------


## bka

,      - ,  ,      31     60 .,    1   52 .,         1   8.,   2   8 .,         .       ?       .   2 ?     ?

----------

> ,    ,


        ,.. ,

----------

> ,      - ,  ,      31     60 .,    1   52 .,         1   8.,   2   8 .,         .       ?       .   2 ?     ?


      1 :   
.       ,   ,2   .    1  ,        .
     ,   .

----------


## bka

> 1 :   
> .       ,   ,2   .    1  ,        .
>      ,   .


 .

----------

> .


,     ,     2 ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## 271197

,      ,      ?   ?

----------

> ,      ,      ?   ?


        ?  ,     ,   ?

----------


## tvman

! :    ()  .   - ,         ,       4-   -1151058.        ?      ,          ?

----------

> ! :    ()  .   - ,         ,       4-   -1151058.        ?      ,          ?


   .     /:  . ,.

----------


## 271197

.        ,   .      ,    ().      ,      ?

----------

> .        ,   .      ,    ().      ,      ?


       ,   .   ,  .

----------

> ,   .   ,


  .

----------

> .


 ?

----------

:
2.  -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .

:
3.         1  ,     .
        ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,     .

----------

,       6%    2009,  , /  .  ,      . 
   -    :
"  _  
          () ?    ?
 :       -   "  
       ???? (    )
   -    .  ,   -      15.04.09..     ?

----------



----------


## .

*271197*,             ,            .  ,      .

----------


## 271197

!

----------

> :
> 2.  -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .
> 
> :
> 3.         1  ,     .
>         ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,     .


    ,   .

----------

> () ?    ?
>  :       -   "  
>        ???? (    )
>    -    .  ,   -      15.04.09..     ?


          ,    /    .     , .

----------


## .

** ,  -   ,   ?  :Wink:  
  ,    ,      :Frown:        .            :Frown:

----------


## Credo2009

-     -   1 . -    - 15% (    )? .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Frohlich

,    ...                   2    .. ???        ?

----------


## Ego

> 2


 ,       :Wink:

----------


## Madlena

,         : 1- -  ( ), 2- -      .  ?

      ?

(,  15)

----------


## Frohlich

> ,


      ...     !!! ...

----------


## Ego

> ...     !!! ...


  :yes:

----------


## Frohlich

> 


.!

----------


## Frohlich

..   :     ,    ...    ...      ...,       ?  . .

----------


## .

*Madlena*,

----------


## Ego

> ..   :     ,    ...    ...      ...,       ?  . .


       -           
   -   ,           (      )

----------


## Frohlich

,  !!!!!!!!!!!!     :Smilie:

----------


## Sory

> ,      "     "        ,         ?


   ?

----------

,    ,  .    .      1 . 2009 .  .
 - ,      (4-, ,   , ,  )      ,   ?     ,       ,    ?
    ,       ?

----------

> ,    ,  .    .      1 . 2009 .  .
>  - ,      (4-, ,   , ,  )      ,   ?     ,       ,    ?
>     ,       ?


   ,    ,

----------

> 6%.  ,   ,       ,   ...


    ???       ,      -   . !

.   ....

----------


## .

**,       . ,

----------

> ???       ,      -   . !


     ,    :  26     ,  01,01,2009 .

----------


## N@

!
     6%,  ,       ?

----------

> !
>      6%,  ,       ?


 /   %,

----------


## .

*N@*,    ?  :Smilie: 
   ? ?

----------


## N@

,  ,    .
  .

----------


## UPITER

,                .  :yes:

----------


## hiker

.!!!     ,       .   ?          :Redface: 



> ! :        2009 .     ,   1  . 
>  ,               ? 
> ?

----------

> .!!!     ,       .   ?


        ,        ,      .

----------


## .

> ,       .   ?


                  . ,        -

----------


## hiker

> . ,        -


  ,      /   .  ,

----------


## .

,  .   -       ,       FAQ

----------


## Madlena

> *Madlena*,


,  ,            2008     .    ,   .       ,         1- . 
  2008   ,    ,        .        ,     .

----------

> ,     .


   ?       ,     .,,   - ?

----------

!  -       6%   50%        ?

----------



----------


## Ego



----------

, !
 ,     30 ,   (, , ) - 31 . 
.   - -  (  )?

----------



----------


## .

,        ?

      ?

     ,   ?

----------


## hiker

> ,  .   -       ,       FAQ


     -       ,   /?

----------


## .

> -       ,   /?

----------


## LjubovK

!
  , 15%.
1.           -   2008 ?
2.     ,       .,    91    .   -  ?

----------


## Madlena

> ,,   - ?


    , , ,       .            .

,           ,         ?

----------

> ,    ,


 ,        ,    ?   ?

----------


## .

> -       ,   /?


 -     .         ,     .     ,    ,   .

----------


## .

> ,           ,         ?


 -     .        ,    .

----------

> , , ,       .            .
> 
> ,           ,         ?


      ,       . ..     ,    .

----------


## hiker

> -     .         ,     .     ,    ,   .


  . :Redface:     -         ,     , , .

----------


## LjubovK

> , 15%.
> 1.           -   2008 ?
> 2.     ,       .,    91    .   -  ?


 
3.  -,  3 " "   ,   ?

----------


## .

1.    
2.   ,      ,   
3.

----------


## gra_nat

6%.
      ? ,         1   ?    ?

----------


## .

*gra_nat*,     ,     -  ?  ?  ,

----------


## gra_nat

:Smilie:  !
 1   ,   .
     1   .  ?

----------


## .



----------

,    2   , . .

----------


## Omenofluck

,      ,     ,      

      -        -   14 .     .

       ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?144423

----------


## .

*Omenofluck*,  .        ,    .

----------

, .
      ,  ?
4-,   ,   ?
 ,     30  ,      /    . ,       ?

----------


## .

.        .       20

----------


## ~

,      (--,  , 1 ,      3150)       1550.     ? -   
PS.         6200 
!?

----------

> ,      (--,  , 1 ,      3150)       1550.     ? -   
> PS.         6200 
> !?


 3150-     ,  , 1575

----------


## .

** ,   ,          50%? 
*~*,        50%.       4700,       2350   .     2350 .

----------


## Madlena

(     ).
     .   31 .

----------


## ~

.,      4700?
    *1*(2-+2-+2-)=6000*1,148*(1+1+1)=20664,  20664*15/100=3100 ,  50%  1550.
, ,     ?

----------

,   .   6%  15%               2009  1/2/3/4 ?

----------

.   238

----------


## '

.    ""          1 .

----------


## Ego

*'*,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## '



----------

2.   :

...

5.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006)  . .

....

     ,    ???

----------

,    -

----------

...          ,      2008,      ..  2.1   015  955.     I  2009.  - ???

----------

, ,           2  3 (  ,  ,         ?)?

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    ???


 



> ..  2.1   015  955.     I  2009.  - ???


 -,   . -,     ,  015-019   



> , ,           2  3


 2.      .  .

----------

> , .
>       ,  ?
> 4-,   ,   ?
>  ,     30  ,      /    . ,       ?


     2008  ,      4-!  -  ,    20 !
       ,    , /  , /     .

----------

> -,   . -,     ,  015-019


 ,     !!!!

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,     ,      
> 
>       -        -   14 .     .
> 
>        ?


   - ,    -            !         1  2009 .

----------

> ** ,   ,          50%? 
> *~*,        50%.       4700,       2350   .     2350 .


   ,   ,   .    3150,     50%, ,      ,     1575.

----------

> -,   . -,     ,  015-019


         ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> .,      4700?
>     *1*(2-+2-+2-)=6000*1,148*(1+1+1)=20664,  20664*15/100=3100 ,  50%  1550.
> , ,     ?


     ,      50%.  ,   3150,     1550.   ,     4700,  3150   1550.        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      50%.  ,   3150,     1550.   ,     4700,  3150   1550.        ?


    , ,  4700   .   ,    .

----------


## .

> 2008  ,      4-!  -  ,    20 !
>        ,    , /  , /     .


      /  ,   .    80

----------

..,    80 , 3. ,    -6%,    ,    12.02.2009,   .    -  ,   ?

P.S.      80 3: "   ()    **."  :Wow:

----------

10

----------

> -  ,   ?


 ?,

----------

,   .    -  1.?????????

----------



----------


## .

-  ,  .    ,

----------


## nekltat

,     2    2009 .   ?     ?

----------

,   ,   ,      1  2009 ,    3  161  :"   ,   ,   ,       ."
       ?,     :
1)  
2)  
3)      (     ) 
4)....
    ?    
?

----------


## .

,

----------



----------

> ,     2    2009 .   ?     ?


             ,  2

----------


## 7777777

, ,  "
    " () ,    ,    -:

[QUOTE]         (  -   ); /QUOTE].
  ,      -     ?

!

----------


## .

*7777777*,   -  .   ,       ,    .       .     209-.

----------


## 7777777

.!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------

.             .  . 
 2            (  ). (  .5.1.). 
.1.2.          20                       .
:    2     320 -        .    ,        ?

----------


## NastiyS

,            ? ,        2009   .

----------


## Feminka

*NastiyS*,   ,  .

----------

:
  L125  
..,  ,,      , -. 6%.
     1     ,   2009    2008 ?
!
.:
  ,      

, ,         .     :     2008     2009,       1  2  2009       ?       2008 ,        ?
.

----------


## _DA

, ,  6%
 -     ,  ?   .

----------


## .

> , ,         .


    ,  .    .     ,        :Wink:

----------


## .

> :    2     320 -        .    ,        ?


  ,        ?     ?     /?




> , ,  6%
>  -     ,  ?   .


    .

----------

!      ,  2       ,   ?  :Wink:

----------

> !      ,  2       ,   ?

----------

> !      ,  2       ,   ?


  1      2 ???   030.

----------

> 1      2 ???   030.


,

----------

!!!  :Smilie:

----------

!
   4 . 2008.  ,  .     1 .:     1  2009         ?

----------

???? : 2324,7

----------


## .

**,          ,        .   .     ,    ,

----------

.,    !

----------

> ???? : 2324,7


2325,

----------


## akatik

> ,  .    .     ,


      ?      ?         :Frown:

----------

> ?      ?


,  :     .
   -, ,    .

----------

: 
,  6%.       10.04.2009           1 .    ?
          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## akatik

> ,  :     .
>    -, ,    .


  ,    2009   2008 ,  - ?      2008 , ? ,       ,        2008,   2009 ?

----------

> .


        ?

----------

> ,    2009   2008 ,  - ?


  2  2   :  ,   -.   ?

----------


## akatik

, .

----------

> .        .       20


..,   12  ,      /  ,     .  - ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nika-Svetlana

-1.

----------


## .

, .

----------

7.     :

1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

3.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 


! , ,  ,   . ,  ,      1            .  .

----------


## ~

..,  ,     .
      ,    . 
     .
    :       1550 (  *1*(2-+2-+2-)=6000*1,148*(1+1+1)=20664,  20664*15/100=3100 ,  50%  1550.)?

----------

,      - ( /)   .  .     1    ?    2           .
                2            (  ).?

----------


## Ego

:



> 


  2

----------

> ..,  ,     .
>       ,    . 
>      .
>     :       1550 (  *1*(2-+2-+2-)=6000*1,148*(1+1+1)=20664,  20664*15/100=3100 ,  50%  1550.)?


,    1967 ,   1550

----------


## MariannaB1

-   ... 3. "    " *      !*
  5. "    " .2...  ?

----------


## Ego

?

----------

> :
> 
>   2


   ?          ,         ?

----------


## Ego

> ,


  :yes:

----------

1      ???!!!!     (   2009.)  2  .5.1.  2           !!!!
                2            (  ).

----------

:
    ,       
: [16-10-2006]
     ,   ,           .     2  3   ?
 ,      ,        2.     (. , . ).
 2, 3      .    . .
  3         .
  010    ,    2   140.
  020     ,   1      ,   ,  .
  030      ,         .
  040            ,        .    (     50%)   ,    .
  050    ,          ,     .
          ,  3.1    .
      .    . .

----------


## _DA

> 10.04.2009


  ,     (   ) -   ,      ,   . ..    -      :Frown: 

 ,       .

----------

- ?

----------



----------

,   , ,  1    ))).

----------

> 7.     :
> 
> 1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .
> 
> 2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .
> 
> 3.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 
> 
> 
> ! , ,  ,   . ,  ,      1            .  .


   - , ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## .

> ..,  ,     .
>       ,    . 
>      .
>     :       1550 (  *1*(2-+2-+2-)=6000*1,148*(1+1+1)=20664,  20664*15/100=3100 ,  50%  1550.)?


  ,   2 ? 




> :
>     ,       
> : [16-10-2006]
>      ,   ,           .     2  3   ?
>  ,      ,        2.     (. , . ).
>  2, 3      .    . .
>   3         .
>   010    ,    2   140.
>   020     ,   1      ,   ,  .
> ...


      ?      ,           .        ?             ?
     ,      ( ) ,    .     100 ,       ,    .

----------

> ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## masek

, .  ,        ,   50%.          ? 1  2? (   ,  )  ,         (     ) ,   .

----------

.     ,   .  ,   ,      -

----------


## .

*masek*,     . 1

----------


## Masha1803

, , ,         17 ,      .      1 .      !

----------


## Ego

*Masha1803*,  #2         :Wink:

----------


## 2009

!!!         .     ..   ,   :040 080 090       ..        ,        ...        ,,, ...

----------

?

----------


## .

*2009*,    ?

----------


## 2009



----------


## 2009

,    ....  100 :     1  2          050 060 070 ,     ?

----------



----------


## 2009

...   ,   ...

----------


## 2009

5.6.    050 - 070              .
5.9.    100    (  )         .               040, 080, 090        050 - 070
       ...

----------



----------


## .

*2009*,     ,     .      .      26.3   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## 2009

,

----------

-   ;
      -

----------


## 2009

: 040 080 090 ,       050 060 070

----------


## 2009

...             
5.9.    100    (  )         .               040, 080, 090        050 - 070

----------


## .

*2009*,    ,     ,   ,    .      ,       .      ,   ,    , ,   ?

----------

,         ,

----------


## 2009

,       -1  -2

----------


## .

...    1  2???      .     346.29  .

----------


## 2009

,    040 080 090    050 060 070

----------



----------


## Ego

> 040 080 090   050 060 070


,    :Wink:

----------


## .

*2009*,    , ?                :Wink:

----------

> ..,    80 , 3. ,    -6%,    ,    12.02.2009,   .    -  ,   ?
> 
> P.S.      80 3: "   ()    **."


!   50

----------


## ~

> ,   2 ?


    ?  ?
  ,          2009,    2=1,   6000(),    3100.
 ?

----------


## .

?  6000  1 ()  1,148  1 (2)  3   15% = 2700.      50%,     1350

----------

> !   50


     ,      ,    ,    ,    .    .  ,  ...   .

----------


## Anders

,     6%  .          ,      1  ,        2 ?     1 .  ,       ?

----------

> ,      ,    ,    ,    .    .  ,  ...   .

----------


## .

> ,      1


  -  ,    ?



> 2 ?


 



> 1 .  ,       ?


      ,    ?

----------

,   6%
1.        ,   , , ,     .          1, 5  ?
2.  /    ,    \  . ,      .      ?

----------


## hiker

> , .
>       ,  ?
> 4-,   ,   ?
> ?


  ,            .    ?

----------


## Klyde

, . 
   ,   - .   ,        .          ,     .       ?    ,    ?

----------

> ,   6%
> 1.        ,   , , ,     .          1, 5  ?
> 2.  /    ,    \  . ,      .      ?


1- :  ,      ?
      ,  ,,.
2-

----------

> ,            .    ?

----------

> ,    ?


  : ,

----------

02.03.09 

  1 .    ?
       ,    ? , -    ? 
.

----------


## .

> 1 .    ?


 
     ,     .

----------

.
 .
 -    ,    ,    ?    ?
   (,   ). 
    26- .
  , ,           . ,    . .    ,  ,   .   .  ?          ?  -  -   ?

----------


## .

> -    ,    ,    ?


 ?      .     ,    



> 26- .


  ? 2 ?        ?

----------


## hiker

> 


   ?
6.       ,        ,        .
     55  310106

----------

> ?      .     ,


   ,  ...
     ...        ?



> ? 2 ?        ?


.

----------


## .

,   .   ,       .       .    ,

----------


## hiker

> ,  ...
>      ...        ?
> 
> 
> .


 . :Smilie:

----------


## .

""?

----------

> , .  ,        ,   50%.          ? 1  2? (   ,  )


,  ...
    "    . " ,   ,  .   .    ()
   1?
      ?

----------

2009  2,     ???

----------


## .

2 .    -    ,      0
**,    ,    1

----------

.
 .   . .
!!!!

----------

[QUOTE=.;52096196] 2 .    -    ,      0


     ?

----------



----------


## Malish

.  ,     ,   .   15%,  1 .   ,       1%  ???

----------


## Feminka

> 1%  ???


,       ,     .

----------


## Malish

,  ,  ?          ,      15%  -?

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ?


 



> ,      15%  -?


  2 ,   ,

----------


## Malish

,  ,         -*15%???

----------

> .     .


        ,

----------

. - 	 2 .    -    ,      0.
    ,    , 20        2  ,     ?

----------

6%, ,      (  ),    50 %      ,        ?

----------

6%  4 - ,     ,    ,       .   1         2009  ,      ?

----------

,          ?

----------


## TataToliatti

,   1   ,  ???         ???

----------


## .

> . - 	 2 .    -    ,      0.
>     ,    , 20        2  ,     ?


,   .



> 6%, ,      (  ),    50 %      ,        ?






> 6%  4 - ,     ,    ,       .   1         2009  ,      ?


     ,     ?



> ,   1   ,  ???         ???


    ,   .

----------

6%, ,      (  ),    50 %      ,       ?- .      ,     2008      ,      2008        1  2009 .          ?

----------


## .

2008 .

----------

> 1- :  ,      ?
>       ,  ,,.
> 2-


       2008 .      , ..      ,   ;     .        0,8%         .
  ,    .   ,  . -,    ,         .     ,      . -,      .   : " ,     .     -    .      -    " !    , , -,  ! -  ,     . 

   , ,   ,     1-  2-.        .   " ". ,             .  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## .

**,   ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2274

!
 ,  .      ,     .     2006 .      .
   01  2009?   ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

,     .     ,    100%    ,   ,   .
 2009    1798,5+3597,01=5395,52,        .    5312,06.
   2008 . .

----------


## .

**, ,   ,       .       .

----------

, ,      .
     ?

----------


## LjubovK

!
     . ..        ,       1 .   .
,     ?

----------

> !
>      . ..        ,       1 .   .
> ,     ?


, ,

----------

> .
>    %,    ,  ?


   1    /  ,     .    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## LjubovK

> , ,


  -  !  1    ,     .    - .  - ,    ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Sumbelka

,   ,       23 ,     (   6%,    ).        ,   .    .
     1     ,          .
 ,    3 :          (  ).  ?
   ,    7     1000,       6500   ?        7500  . 
  ?
  .   3      .

----------


## .

> (  ).


 ,  .         . 



> 7     1000,


      .  7  ?       ,           .         1300        ( ).    ,   .  ,     . ,      2,    .
           3900  ,  6500 ?

----------


## Zaychonka

, .
    2007 ,     6%,
04.12.2008         - 15%,
 , ..     2008  ,  2007!
 ?

----------

., ,       .

----------


## Sumbelka

> ,  .         . 
>      .  7  ?       ,           .         1300        ( ).    ,   .  ,     . ,      2,    .
>            3900  ,  6500 ?


   3     1162 . ,   ,       .   1           ,      .
                ?   ...
-        ,  ..
 .

----------


## Feminka

> ?


  , ,   .

----------


## .

> ., ,       .


  ,    ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> , .
>     2007 ,     6%,
> 04.12.2008         - 15%,
>  , ..     2008  ,  2007!
>  ?


  .

----------


## .

*Feminka*,   . ,     -

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------


## .

,   2 ,     .    .   15.   ?            5    ?

----------


## .

.       5    .    1  2010 ,

----------


## .

.     ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

* .*,    ?

----------


## .

()

----------


## Feminka

,      .

----------

,      .  ,    ()    ???     ,    ,        ,      ???   ,     .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

.    ,  1800 .  1 .    . ?

----------


## Feminka

, 1800   .

----------


## .

,    ?     ,   10 .?

----------


## .

**,     ,     ?             :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

* .*,  = 1800*.*1,148*2 (  )*15% -   , .

----------


## .

Feminka,   . 
      ?

----------


## Feminka

* .*,    .

----------

.   ,  6%.  ,              .      ?   ?  -    -     ?

----------

> .   ,  6%.  ,              .      ?   ?  -    -     ?


    ,            ,    .         %  ,    ,  ,       .

----------


## ....

>>> 3.     :
>>>  !          25 .

    1     ? )


  ?

----------

> >>> 3.     :
> >>>  !          25 .
>     1     ? )
> 
>   ?


       ,  ,

----------


## MariannaB1

"       "...  " N 2    
 ,      5  2007 . N 204"(   27  2008 .)  ... "1.         ( - )         ,   ..."            ?

----------


## hiker

> * .*,    .


  ,     1    .   ,    - .

----------

, .   ,     .  - .  
  .   1  2009   
     .       
  ,          .

----------

,   ,           /       .        .

----------


## Rustik666

> * 1.  * 
> *!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*


,     .....  -




> ,         ( - ),  ,         26.2     ( - ).
> ( .     19.12.2006 N 176)
>   :
> *    -   25        ;*
> ( .     19.12.2006 N 176)
>     - -   31  ,     ;  -   -   30  ,     .
>                     ,      2  2002 . N -3-32/169 "            " (    16  2002 .,  N 3437; "      ", N 21, 27  2002 .; " ", 22  2002 ., N 89).


       ....(1152017)

----------


## Ckpom

:
 (15%)   -   ?  ?
 .. -   2009    ,        ?=)

----------

> , .   ,     .  - .  
>   .   1  2009   
>      .       
>   ,          .


  ,    ,    ,  ,   -  .
     ,   .
   ,    -:  ,,-

----------

> :
>  (15%)   -   ?  ?
>  .. -   2009    ,        ?=)


         .
 -    ,1  -     .

----------


## Ckpom

> .
>  -    ,1  -     .


 ? ?
   ,         ?

----------

> ? ?


 -      ,

----------

346.16

----------


## IronHead

.
    52.6      09?
 ,   ,   , ..       .
    .

----------

> .
>     52.6      09?
>  ,   ,   , ..       .
>     .


     ?    - , -

----------


## Olga2309

,    -     ,  ?     .

----------

!  ,     ()     ,         (     ,      )     ,  ,    .

----------

-

----------

:. .	   2008 .       .       ,      ?

----------


## Ckpom

> -      ,


    (15%)

----------



----------


## -

-         ?
120-     320 -     
 :Smilie:

----------


## yuliya_22

> -         ?
> 120-     320 -


     ,     120.

----------


## -

!

----------


## Shain

2008 .   ,  2009  .     ,   ,    ,   ?

----------

,           1, 2,  3 ?

----------


## Ego

> ,           1, 2,  3 ?

----------


## .

! 
 .    .      .
 2008      1 . .
        ,           .
     950 . .
     .    ?
  ,      ,      .       .
   ,   ,       ?
 ,    .
   3- ,         .
   ,              ?
, ,  !

----------

> .


  ?


> 


 


> 


       -

----------

,  .  :   ( -  15%).   ,       1   .    ,               (606,2  1212,4 )      .   1    -452  ( 453.)...             ?         .        ?

----------


## integral

, ,             ? (, 2 )

----------


## .

> ,     .....  -
>        ....(1152017)


   -  ,      ,      




> "       "...  " N 2    
>  ,      5  2007 . N 204"(   27  2008 .)  ... "1.         ( - )         ,   ..."            ?


 .          .   




> :. .	   2008 .       .       ,      ?


   ,        2008      2009 .       2008 ,              .         .




> 2008 .   ,  2009  .     ,   ,    ,   ?


.     ,  ,   ,     ..   ,          .



> ! 
>  .    .      .
> * 2008      1 . .*
>         ,           .
>      950 . .
>      .    ?
>   ,      ,      .       .
>    ,   ,       ?
>  ,    .
> ...


      .    ,        , .    3-    ,   



> ,  .  :   ( -  15%).   ,       1   .    ,               (606,2  1212,4 )      .   1    -452  ( 453.)...             ?         .        ?


      ,   ,   ,    .    31 .         ,      .




> , ,             ? (, 2 )


 .         .        .     1     . ,

----------

> 


  ,      : 
 346.19.  .  

1.     .
2.     ,      .

----------


## Ego

346.23.  
1. -              .
       -   31  ,     .
     1  2009 .

----------



----------


## integral

,    .

----------

2008   100% ,      .
      1 .   ?
        -  .        ?

----------


## .

> 1 .   ?

----------


## Alexander Ha

:
 6%
  	56458
  56458
   3387
   1816


     ?
  (         50%):  3387/2 = 1693,5
  " 4.14"    : 3387-1816= 1571.


 ?
!

----------


## Ego

1.  ,    
2.   - 4.15.2,

----------

?

----------

,     -  **    70,2
      ( )
   70.32   ? :Redface:

----------


## Alexander Ha

> ?



   1816   - -.      ?
            9 , ..     1   31 ,     ?

----------

> ?





>

----------


## Alexander Ha

>

----------

> 1816   - -.      ?
>             9 , ..     1   31 ,     ?


                 ,               :Smilie:

----------


## IronHead

> ?    - , -


          .. . -  , -  .
    ,   ,     .       ,   ,     .

    : 52.6 (   ).
       .
 09,  ,


 ,   
 ,     


,     

5         	
 :    (  )            	1 800    2

 10,     
 ,                  	4 500

----------


## .

*IronHead*,  - ?     ?

----------

(-)      j     ,  ?    1  25 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## IronHead

> *IronHead*,  - ?     ?


 . :  ,    .
, ,     52.6.

----------


## .

?  ,

----------

,   ?

----------


## IronHead

> ?  ,


 ,     10,  ,          .    .

    ,    ?       ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> ,     10,  ,          .    .


   ,   .   ,    .
   ,    ,        ?

----------


## IronHead

> ,   .   ,    .
>    ,    ,        ?


   ?   ,   -  ?  ,  -  ,   -  ( )    .

 ,     ,      ,    - .        ,    .

----------


## 5

.   ,       .   . 
     2   "   " (  010)  .   . 
           . ,  ,     .
    ,    .     ?

----------


## .

*IronHead*,     ,     ?     ? 
    ?

----------


## .

*5*,      .    0
 -        -  ,   .

----------


## 5

0   -     :Frown: 
       -  !
      () .
     ,      ,    ,   - !!!

----------


## Feminka

> 


!!!   :Wow:

----------


## .

?
  :        ,     .       ?

----------

> ?
>   :        ,     .       ?


,

----------

**  ** ,    - /?..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

,  10%

----------


## Ego



----------


## gra_nat

:   6%     1    ?     ?     ?

----------


## yuliya_22

> :   6%     1    ?     ?     ?


  ,        ???????????????? :Hmm:

----------


## .

*yuliya_22*,       ?
   .         ,

----------

,    ,      -   .    ,   .

  -    4.15.1.
 2,  050-070:     ()   ! 

  ?  ?    ?
  210,6 ,     211?

!

----------


## Ego

.

----------

,     ?,      10,4,   10,   10,5   11?

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------

, Ego!

----------


## gra_nat

6%.
 1 .   ,       ?     ?    :Smilie:

----------



----------


## Ego

*gra_nat*, 25  (27    )

----------


## .

2?

----------


## .

- ?      2300       :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

,      19       :Big Grin: 
     .   .     .        "  "

----------


## zas77

> ,,, .           (.  # 51)


 .    .1 .3 . 346.12  ?
         . 55  ?

----------


## yuliya_22

> *yuliya_22*,       ?
>    .         ,


!  ! :Smilie:

----------

.     ,   .        16.     -       ,   14.    - 12,      ..      ?

----------

> .     ,   .        16.     -       ,   14.    - 12,      ..      ?


    ,   , -          ?

----------


## Zaychonka

> .


     - ?
    6%,    ?

----------


## .

*Zaychonka*,  -   15%,   .  .

----------


## Zaychonka

> *Zaychonka*,  -   15%,   .  .


  -   ?

----------


## .

.     ,        - 



> 19  2009 . N -22-3/30@
> 
> 
> 
>  30.12.2008 N 03-11-02/163
> 
>                 30.12.2008 N 03-11-02/163     1  2009    2  346.14    .
>       ,    .
> 
> ...

----------


## hiker

:Frown:

----------

.     2009 .  .     .    " ".        ?       ?  ?       20    (???)  ?  ? , .

----------

,   15%. 1    "-"   ",    " ?????      ,   :Frown:

----------


## musa

.     ,  .      3-?

----------


## Ego

2008 ...

----------


## musa

..     ( .)  - ,   ,      ,   .
 ?

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------

> ,.. ,


     ...     ,       :Smilie:     !        .

----------

,   :
 125-: " -    -  (    ,            )   ,  ,                 1  5   ;

 ,     (   !)    ,     .

   ,         (1  0) .
    29.03.07  -3-25/174@:    ,      1  ,    ,      20   .         .  ()?

----------

> (   !)


    ?


> 


 : 


>

----------


## ***

,     :                 15       ???

----------


## .

.    ,        , .    3-    ,   [/quote]
,   .
    2008  440513,   916362.
  3-?
     ?
      ?

----------

> 3-?


 



> ?


 


> ?

----------

2.1    012, 013, 014   5  6                :
-  012   5,6      15 
-  013   5,6      15 
.......      
    014   5,6     15   ???????????      015      ????????
          ,         15 .
                ???....

----------


## ***

!

----------


## .

> .     2009 .  .     .    " ".        ?       ?  ?       20    (???)  ?  ? , .


      .      .            .     




> ,   15%. 1    "-"   ",    " ?????      ,


    ,     .  -   .     ,    .           



> ...     ,          !        .


   ?    :Smilie:          ,   .  



> ,     :                 15       ???


       ().     18 ,    20,      . 15     




> 2008  440513,   916362.
>   3-?
>      ?
>       ?


    440513.   ,  .       ?        




> 2.1    012, 013, 014   5  6                :
> -  012   5,6      15 
> -  013   5,6      15 
> .......      
>     014   5,6     15   ???????????      015      ????????
>           ,         15 .
>                 ???....


      .  ,     ,   ,  .015   ,   .      ,   ,

----------


## hiker

> ().     18 ,    20,      . 15


       0104   .         .

----------

,    (6%).    .       . .       ,    6%    .    +  .      6% +   (  ).  ?     ?   ?    ?  .

----------


## hiker

2
- .     
-   .    ? 
      150   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 0104   .


  .   ,    



> ?

----------


## .

*hiker*,      ,        2.

----------


## hiker

> .   ,


 
  010   3, 5, 6 - ,                  ,    ,       .
      ?

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,      ,        2.


   .     ,       /   / :Smilie:

----------


## Lapina_np

,   ,     ...   ...  :Embarrassment: 
    , . ,    ...
      2 ,  1.(    ,   )...
  ,    .?       ,  *** ?       ?
   .     ?
 ...

----------


## 777

,  .
 -      .     "          ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    ."     ,            1     ,            ?
 ! :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> 1

----------

> 


,,

----------


## Ego

> ,,


, ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,


,    ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

** , 
 , ,         ,           20?     :Wink:

----------

:
      15%
  ()    




          ,      /?     ?
         -            .
   ?      ?   ?

----------

> ** , 
>  , ,         ,           20?


          .?

----------

> ,      /?     ?
>          -            .
>    ?      ?   ?


   , :  ,

----------


## Ego

> .?


 **       :Wink:

----------

Ego,   :Smilie:        ?   ?   ,    20 ?

----------


## 777

,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,


      20,04,09  ,

----------

> **


   ,  100

----------


## Ego

,    20-  ,   ,     ,            .
<...>
               ,       .
() .2 .24  167-  15  2001 .

,   :Smilie: 
20

----------


## 777

,   :Smilie:

----------


## 777

Ego,    :Smilie:             ...   ...

----------


## .

!!!   .



> ?


    :
-   
-  
 ,   ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=;52104902]    ,   15%. 1    "-"   ",    " ?????      ,   :Frown: [/QUOTE
       ,  -.,

----------

> , :  ,


  -   ,    . ,       ,        .     ..

----------

> -   ,    . ,       ,        .     ..


,      ,     .
  , :(   ).

----------


## .

> ,    20-  ,   ,     ,            .
> <...>
>                ,       .
> () .2 .24  167-  15  2001 . 
> ,  
> 20


     167-,  ,    -  .            .       .       .





> !!!   .
> 
>     :
> -   
> -  
>  ,   ,   .


             .     . 




> -   ,    . ,       ,        .     ..


  ,          ?      .

----------


## Ego

*.*,      :Smilie:

----------

> *.*,


    ,

----------

.  ,     ,   ,  .015   ,   .      ,   ,     [/QUOTE]




      015       4   .!!
       ....           .!

----------

[QUOTE=.;52107133]     167-,  ,    -  .            .       .       .


 !!!!          !.. (     )   1 .

----------


## .

> !!!!          !.. (     )  1 .


    ?      ,    ?     1 ,       ?

----------


## .

> 015       4   .!!
>        ....           .!


  :Wink:  



> ,           , * 015 - 019  .*

----------

1151058 !    : ,  6%,  ,  ,    ;
      ,  1  2009   ,          ( , ).      "   ".      (.   ):
---
    .
15  2001  N 167- (   30.12.2008 )
 6.  
1.      : 

1) ,    ,   : 

; 

 ; 

 ; 

2)  , , ,   . 

( .    27.07.2006 N 137-) 

       ,    1  2  ,          . 

         ,        ,    . 

( .    27.07.2006 N 137-,  19.07.2007 N 140-) 
---
 ,   1,  2, ,   " "  .    :

---
 24.
...
           ,    20-  ,   ,     ,            . 

( .    29.06.2004 N 58-) 
...
---
 ,    "  ",  . ,   ""   !

   ?   ...  :Wow:

----------

> ?   ...


  ,

----------


## .

**,            .
      .         ,        ** .          " ,    ".
     ,    ,   .
    ,    ,                 :Wink:

----------

-     .      .   /,       :     ()  ?

----------


## .

> .     .


  .
    , :
1.        ,     ,   2008 ?
2. ,       ?
       ,         ?
    ,   2008 ?
       .  2009 ?

----------

> ,   2008 ?
>        .  2009 ?

----------


## _

> ,   2008 ?
>        .  2009 ?


  .       ,  .    .   .(   .  .  .   )
    ,   . .,       ,   .    . (. 270  )

----------


## _

20 %   ,   -      ,     ?

----------

> 20 %   ,   -      ,     ?


  ,

----------

,

----------

> ,


  5   3-  20% ,

----------

5        ,

----------

?
 15%  ?

----------

- ,   ...

----------

,    6%,  ,    ,   ,    6%  ? 13%              (  ,   )?

----------

,  ,       . .   11  ,   ( )  :Wow:  ,  ,      :Wink: 
1. . .    ,       ,   "2" " ...",       ?
2.  2   -   ,   ,   .    ...- ?
3. -   ,       ( )    .  ?   ? ?!  :Wow:   :Smilie:

----------

> - ,   ...


 :Wow:     ?!

----------

,

----------


## .

**,    ,      .      .

----------


## .

> .
>     , :
> 1.        ,     ,   2008 ?
> 2. ,       ?
>        ,         ?
>     ,   2008 ?
>        .  2009 ?


   ,      ,   ?      ?     ,   ?
       2009 ? -  -      ,      




> 20 %   ,   -      ,     ?


 




> 5   3-  20% ,


     ?




> ?
>  15%  ?


 .



> ,    6%,  ,    ,   ,    6%  ? 13%              (  ,   )?


     ,    .      .     



> ,  ,       . .   11  ,   ( )  ,  ,     
> 1. . .    ,       ,   "2" " ...",       ?
> 2.  2   -   ,   ,   .    ...- ?
> 3. -   ,       ( )    .  ?   ? ?!


         ?   .      .     ,

----------

, , ?

----------

,   .     .   . ,  1   "" - ( ,  "2" )    2 ?   "1" -,   ,    ? , ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,


       ,  .
    :       ?

----------



----------


## hevenz

!

,  :     6%,  2008 .          ,   -  1128 ., ( ).   ,       .

    1  2009.     375 .   (1128-375)     .

:

1.   1  2009     ?         ?

2.         ,     ?       ?      ,         ,    ()    .    .

----------


## .

> ,   .     .   . ,  1   "" - ( ,  "2" )    2 ?   "1" -,   ,    ? , ,


   2,

----------


## .

> !
> 
> ,  :     6%,  2008 .          ,   -  1128 ., ( ).   ,       .
> 
>     1  2009.     375 .   (1128-375)     .
> 
> :
> 
> 1.   1  2009     ?         ?
> ...


1. 
2.  ,   .   , ,       2009

----------


## hevenz

, !

----------


## twins

, !
      ,    .   -  ,   .   14.5.1   ,     .   ?   -  ?  ,    ?

----------


## Ego

4.15.2   10.04

----------

.       4-   ,      .  -

----------


## karionovsv

. ,              .  ,  ,  ?

----------


## .

.         4 .

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  , ,               2008?          ,     ,  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> , ,               2008?          ,     ,  ...


 2008 .  ,  2009 .   30.04.09-    31.03.09-

----------


## .

** ,   ,     ,       ...
    .       . 



> 25.04.09-


    25 ?

----------

> ** ,   ,     ,       ...
>     .       . 
>     25 ?


,31.03.09,,-, :Redface:

----------

> ,     ,       ...


*.*, ,     ...!  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:  **  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ..

----------


## kuzya78

, ,    ()   6% 2-  -   ,      ?  
 ,        , ..      (/ )

----------

> , ,    ()   6% 2-  -   ,      ?  
>  ,        , ..      (/ )


     ,  ?         .  ,,          ,     ,

----------


## kuzya78

20- ,     ?

----------

> 20- ,     ?


  ,        -

----------


## kuzya78

?       ,  6%    ?

----------

> ?       ,  6%    ?


    ,  ,,,-

----------


## kuzya78

?     ,     ,       ,    ,        , .           ,

----------

> ?


   -,    5,

----------


## kuzya78

:Wow:

----------

, ,   .
  .

    ?    ?

    ,       .

----------

> , ,   .
>   .
>     ?    ?
>     ,       .


    -   ?
    ,

----------


## buhgalterok

, ,   1              . ,      4-?  1: 8.1 (8.1.11.67), :   (),  1.6 (1.6.14.4).

----------

> , ,   1              . ,      4-?  1: 8.1 (8.1.11.67), :   (),  1.6 (1.6.14.4).


8  ,  7,7:   ,

----------


## .

> ?     ,     ,       ,    ,        , .           ,


      ,     ?    ,   .   ,         .    ,    - .




> , ,   .
>   .
> 
>     ?    ?
> 
>     ,       .


.  .     .    ,   .

----------


## UmkaLilu

,           ?           .       -        ?

----------


## Ego

> .       -        ?


  :Wow: 
1.   ,  **
2.         (  )    (    ),   1   !

----------


## UmkaLilu

,    .        ,       .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## Ego

> 


     ()       ?  :Wink: 




> ?


 ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


 ,  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .        ,       .


     ,     ,..

----------


## UmkaLilu

:Big Grin:  ...         ...

----------


## UmkaLilu

> ,     ,..


.          . ...

----------


## Ego

*UmkaLilu*,     ,     ,   :Wink: 
     ,

----------

> .          . ...


  ,     ,         ., ,   ,

----------


## UmkaLilu

> ,     ,         ., ,   ,


 ,       ,    .          -  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

.
, , .

     ?
 () ?

  ? -      .

  .

----------

> ,       ,    .          -  ,     .


   :-

----------

> .
> , , .
>      ?
>  () ?
>   ? -      .


 -,  -

----------

> -,  -


  .
     .
   .

----------

> .
>      .
>    .


 ,      , .1  ,2

----------

1151058,   1151065  ?
 - ,   1 . .  ,   ?   !!

----------


## .

> 1151065  ?


 
 -

----------


## Ms Smith

. -    2   2009         .      ,    0,0005  1.   :Frown:

----------


## Ms Smith

-  ))))    2-   :yes:

----------

.,   .455,     .,..           20.03.09 ().          ,        ,         ,       1       ?

----------


## .

**,     


> , ** , 20        2  ,     ?


      20 ,      ,  20       ?

----------

. : . 529-  ,        2008      2009 .       2008 ,              .         .
1.  20.04.09     2008 .,       /     14156 ,    20.12.08 -2576     ,     2008 .-11580?
2.        ..  ,    2006      . .  2006,2007  2008  
    2008 ?

----------


## 777

.   714-      20 ,      ,  20       ?   
    2006   ,      ..         20.03.2009 ,     ?

----------

:


> 9.  ,            ,             ,       .





> 10.     ,        ,        ,      .

----------


## Twinks

?

----------


## .

1000 .

----------


## Twinks

?      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 1741 .:)

!
  ,   ...  .
  09.02.2009, , "", 6 %.   .
:     . 
      .   . 
   ,   -      ,   ,    7274   4 ,   1           1 .
    -     (, ) -  14140 . ,  ,        (14500 ),     (   - )   "   ".
:   ,    , ,       ?      ?
    14500   ,           6 %   ?

 .
 , .

----------


## .

,   .       -

----------


## 1741 .:)

.,    !
   ?
,  , . ,   ,     25 (27)  -      ?
 , ,     (  )?

          ,  , ?!

,    ,    ,  - ...

----------


## Tigra_buh

[QUOTE=  1741 . :Smilie: 
          ,  , ?!
[/QUOTE]

 :Smilie:    ...

----------


## .

*  1741 .*,  ,    ...    :yes:

----------


## 777

.       . 715  716,    ,       .

----------

> .  .     .    ,   .


 **         ?

----------


## .

** ,   ,   .    ,    . 
 ,        .     .      ,    .

----------


## 777

> .       . 715  716,    ,       .





> .       . 715  716,    ,       .


  :Frown:

----------


## .

716     ,      . 



> 20.04.09    2008 .,     /    14156 ,    20.12.08 -2576     ,     2008 .-11580


 



> . .  2006,2007  2008

----------


## 1741 .:)

,      !

----------


## 777

9.  ,            ,             ,       .
        ...              ,   20 ,             10  ,  20   20          . ???

----------


## .

0,   20.     ?

----------

- ( -)        ?

----------

-  ,
  1  2009       15%      2008???? :Frown:

----------


## .

**,      . 
**,      ,   ?

----------


## 777

.    ?         1 ,       ,          20   ??

----------


## .

*777*,       .     ?      ,  -    ,

----------


## 777

20         ,    , 25        ?

----------


## 777

N 2


 8  2008 . N 137




1.3.       2       .       .         .     50  (0,5 ) ,  50  (0,5 )       ( ).    2   2009  ,       ?

----------

:Confused: 
,    ....        :Embarrassment: 
  6%,   ,     ( ) -    , 
 -     1 . 2009   . 
:      20      . ?      ,      "   "    ? 1  2009?  ...      ?
 .

----------


## .

> 2  2009


 2 -   .       .



> 


        ?
    .      ()

----------

> **,      . 
> **,      ,   ?


      2008,    2009,        1  2009,,,,    1     ,  120,,,, :Glasses: 
             15%,       (      ),,,,
 , 120   (((( "     "
?

----------


## tinkaer

.     120  ?         .  ,  120       :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     ,       .       :   7274-40    12        ?(  ).   ?   606-20, 1212-40- ?........,

----------

> ,   ,     ,       .       :   7274-40    12        ?(  ).   ?   606-20, 1212-40- ?........,


606,20-   ,

----------


## tinkaer

1/3  2/3     .

----------

> **,      .


      :




> 1.    .
> 
> 2.      .
> 
> 3.           ,    .
> 
> 4.


  ,      2   4 ?

----------


## .

2 -     ,  
4.

----------

.   .              :  71   3



> :
> 
> 					  _
> 
> 
> 				           () ?    ?
> 
> 
>        -


     ...  ,   .      :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,  1  2009     .      ?
 :     , ,  ,   2009      2  2009 ?

----------


## Ego

1. 
2.  ,    ?

----------

;
    "2 "

----------

[quote]    "2 "[/quote
  ?       ,     !        1

----------


## Ego

,           ,

----------

> ,    ?


  ?         15  2009 ,       1  2009     ,     2 . 
  ,     ,      ,    ""    2

----------

> ?


 
       346.19,   15 ,  ,     .

----------


## Ego

-

----------

> ,           ,


 -  -,   9  ,   ?
       !        ,

----------

> -


     ?

----------

346.17

----------


## Ego

:   
.346.17

----------

> :   
> .346.17


 -     !

----------


## Ego

,   :Embarrassment:   .2

----------

> ,    .2


      5  !     .   ,   2009             (    )!!!    ?
   2009    !

----------


## Ego

, :
** -  
** -  
   ()

----------

=


> , :
>  -  
>  -  
>    ()


 ,     (),     ,     ,       ?

----------


## Ego

2)     ,    , -     . 
() .364.17
*     *

----------

> 2)     ,    , -     . 
> () .364.17
> *     *


        ,  ,    ???
    ,      .       10    ,     !  !!! ,      2  :

----------

-

----------


## Ego

1.     .?  :Wink:  ** 
2.     ,     1  :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> -


 -          :yes:

----------

> ,  ,    ???
>     ,      .       10    ,     !  !!! ,      2  :


     ,  ,     . ,-       ?   ,   ,   .              .

----------



----------


## Twinks

> ?    ?      ?






> ,


1)    ?      ?   ( ,  )?
2)  1000     ?

----------

,           ,     ,     .
   ,    ,       ,            .  ?

----------


## Ego

> ,           ,     ,     .
>    ,    ,       ,            .  ?

----------

*   .2   * 
 ,          346.26    4.                (  ,    ,   ),     (  ,     ,   )     (  ,         ,   ).

*     .2???*

----------


## Ego

**, 
1.   
2.

----------

*-   * 
  "    (  ,   ..)"  ?  !!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   ?  ,

----------

:Smilie:

----------

-    
"    "   ?!      (  )?

----------

> -    
> "    "   ?!      (  )?


  ?

----------


## 05

, ,   1 -   ,       ?  !

----------


## .

*05*,  ?

----------


## tinkaer

> -    
> "    "   ?!      (  )?


   2,     .

----------


## 05

> *05*,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 05

> .



!   ,     .      ,    2.2

----------


## Kate1001

,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Kate1001*,            :Frown:

----------


## Kate1001

,    -.  :Wink:

----------


## .

!     !        !

----------

*.*, ,      (   5  ),       4-    1-     1151058      .  .    ?  ? ?  :Frown: 
  !

----------

> *.*, ,      (   5  ),       4-    1-     1151058      .  .    ?  ? ? 
>   !


         .    - 5%

----------

** ,  !

----------


## .

> - 5%


 .   (  )       .119

----------


## 89

?      .

----------

-

----------


## Ego

> -


  :
  /         ?

----------


## Smoker

.   ,  15%, -.    .    -       .            ,     .           ,    ,    -   ?

----------

,      ,

----------


## .

> ,     .


 -,  .     ,

----------


## Smoker

,  .    - ,       ,           .      ,    ,   ?        ?    ,  -  ?

----------


## 777

..   731 :. .  2006,2007  2008   

      .
.., ,      2008 . (      )  12.12.08 ., 2007 .  30.12.07 .,       2009 .,   2006 ,   12.04.07 .,  .110  ,     2007 .,        2006 ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

> .110  ,     2007 .,       2006 ,   ,   ?


  .

----------


## 777

.,    2007 ,  2006  ,  .110  ,    2006,       2007 ?

----------


## .

2006

----------


## Souriceau

--                  ?  ,  , 6%.  .      -    ?

----------


## .



----------


## 2903983

.            .  ,          .  .       ?      (  ?)?

----------

> .            .  ,          .  .       ?      (  ?)?


    ,    ?

----------


## 2903983

.   ,        . 15%.

----------

-  ,

----------


## 2903983

.  :Smilie:

----------

,          20- ,     ,  ,           ?

----------


## 777

..   ,        ,          .

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## Kyky

25-    ,         27 , ?   :Wow:

----------



----------

> ,          20- ,     ,  ,           ?


      ,  ,   ?      ?

----------


## nekltat

,    ,   , ,     .

----------

?   ?   6  15% ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

?      ,   13 %   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## OlgaSp

,       --,              25          .          .  -     .

----------

...

----------

,          ?     .    ?? !!!!

----------


## Ego

>

----------

,   ...

----------

27  2006 . N 152 ("          30  2005 . N 167 "           ,    ,    ".   ,     .    ,    ?      ,    .

----------


## Ego

:Wink:

----------

,   ,

----------

,         ...       ??

----------


## 777

..   731 :. .  2006,2007  2008   
      .
..       ,         2006,2007 ()?/  2006  2007,      176-  19.12.2006         7-   17.01.2006?

----------


## .

**,    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?124056

----------


## .

2006 (    2006),    176

----------


## 777

2006 (    2006),    176

----------


## 777

. -     2006 (    2006),    176.
   2006,2007 .( ),    ,  2006 .()-7  17.01.06,   2007 .()- 7  17.01.06(. 19.12.06).   2006      2006 .() 176 ,      7., 2007 .( )  176.         .  .       .

----------


## .

*777*,                    :Frown:        .             :Frown:    -    ,      -     .
 :Frown:

----------

,    -,     -.     ,       1 ,    ? (   )

----------

!!

----------


## .

**,    .   -  ,

----------

,     15 +       2 ??

----------


## .

,      -

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

? ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

!      .     ,            ....

----------


## .

**,    ,    -    :Wink:

----------


## Fobiya

_,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   20 ._ 

  (),   ,  ? (  /    ,  ,  )

----------


## .



----------


## Fobiya

., .
   ...   :



> 02.03.09 
> 
>   1 .    ?
>        ,    ? , -    ? 
> .





> ,     .

----------


## .

?
,  1       ,

----------


## Fobiya

- 20- ,     ?   1 .  ,       "   1- "
  .(((

----------


## .

*Fobiya*,       ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

?

----------


## Fobiya

-   +
  ,  ,         ?
 , .
  )))
      ?)))

----------


## .

,

----------


## Souriceau

, .  "  ,       2008 ".   .
              2008  ( 3-).    ?   :Embarrassment:    - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,     3-.

----------


## Souriceau

,     ,     --   ,        2008 .   :Embarrassment:  ,   ,    ...
  ,    .

----------


## Souriceau

...   http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D
     . .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Souriceau*,   ,     .       .

----------

?

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,   ,     .       .


,         ,    

_"                  (  ,    ,   ,   ,    ,   2 , 4  5  224  )"
_
 :Redface:           1   ?  , 6%,  .   ,     , 6% (     ). ?  :Redface: 

, ,   ,  ,     ,       ?

----------

50%

----------


## .

.      
      ,   ,    .    ?

----------


## .

**,   ?

----------

,    :
1.          (        )    
2.  ,       25 
3.  ,     ,        25 ,  /    28.
4.         ( 6%)  1

----------


## .

1.   
2.    27.  -      
3. ,    
4.       .       .        .       ,      1 .     -

----------

, !     -.     1,    , ? 
1.        ,          (   ,   50%)?
2.  ,         ?

----------


## Ego

1. 
2.

----------

,  !       ?  ,   6%?

----------


## Ego

,   



> ,   6%


    ,

----------


## Lilya

2009 .  ,  ,           ,           (. 1 . 2 . 346.17  ).     ,      ,     1  2009 .     ,     I  2009 . (    23.01.2009 N 03-11-06/2/4).
  ,         .10?!
 -

----------


## AlexeyG

> ,


,   ( , , )   ?

----------

:

      346.17            ;
 ,   .5 .1  346.16,    .2      ,         254;
   25      ,   ;
        ,   ;
   ,     ,     "";
               ;
    ,        ,            .

----------


## Ego

**,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

, ,         27 ?    ?

----------

> 27 ?


  30 ?

----------


## Lilya

,     :yes:

----------

> .





> ,    -


  ,   - !  :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

*Souriceau*,       ,  3      ,      -  ,     . -      .

----------


## .

> ,   ( , , )   ?


   ? 



> ,   - !


     .    .   



> 2009 .  ,  ,           ,           (. 1 . 2 . 346.17  ).     ,      ,     1  2009 .     ,     I  2009 . (    23.01.2009 N 03-11-06/2/4).
>   ,         .10?!
>  -


, .      .  ,   ,     ,        . 



> ,        
>    ,             :
> "8)         (, ),                346.17  ;
> (. 8  .    21.07.2005 N 101-)"
> "23)     ,     (   ,    8  ),   ,       ,      ,    ;
> (. 23  .    17.05.2007 N 85-)"
>    ,     ,            (  ). 
>    ?


   ,   .

----------


## AlexeyG

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


 ?  .    .

----------

, 15 %           ?

----------


## Ego



----------

> .    .


  ,       ,    ......      ,  - ,  ......  !  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

...
     ...

----------

-   . 6200...     ???      ...          6200???

----------


## .

6200 -

----------


## .

**,    !

----------

!!!           ..      5.2 2 ,        5    5

----------

?

----------

,   5        5    9000   5    1800 ?

----------

,  ,       ?

----------

,

----------



----------

- 9
 - 1,8

----------

,,   - ,   ,     ,       ?

----------

,

----------

?

----------


## .

**,    .

----------



----------

. ,           ,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dwinger

( ).  1   .  : 
1.            (.1  .2)
2.  ,        ?

 :Embarrassment:     ,  ,             .    :Smilie:

----------

*dwinger*,  ,          ?

----------


## .

*dwinger*,         ?     25    :Smilie: 
    -       :Big Grin:

----------


## dwinger

> *dwinger*,  ,          ?


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,      ,     ,          .         ,        ,        :Wink:

----------

,    1

----------


## .

*dwinger*,

----------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.,    :"        .
 -    .      :
 :  1     .  705
 044583001
.  00000000000000000000
  40101810600000010102
:   (   . - )
  5042013138
 : 504201001"           ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dwinger

> *dwinger*,


 :yes:

----------


## .

> .  00000000000000000000


    .  / ,     
  ,    ?   :Embarrassment: 
http://service.nalog.ru:8080/,

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## buharik

,  "       "   ? 
    (    )   :Frown:

----------

,        ,    ?

----------

...
      ,         ,      ,       :Smilie: .
       ,                  .
       ...           :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,        ,    ?


 ,  ?  .

----------


## dwinger

> ,    1


       1 ,        ?



> *dwinger*,


  ,           .       .  10      ? :OnFire:     ,   ?       ?
 :No-no:

----------


## .

> 1 ,        ?


       ,  .      .          



> ,           .


 .     ,    ,    .    ,     



> (  )    : *, , .*


  :Frown: 
       ?   :Frown:

----------

-        ?           ?

----------


## Ego

,      -

----------


## dwinger

> ,  .      .


      , ,          



> ( ).  1   .


  ,   :Super:

----------

*dwinger*,              ?

----------

> ,


     ?

----------


## dwinger

> ?


  .  ,             .    ,          .              ,     .       .     .    .

----------

!
,        ,       2008   30 ?
!

----------


## .

*dwinger*,    .       .     ,    .        ,    .    ?  ,     ?        ?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,        ,       2008   30 ?


   .119

----------

> ,      -


 ,   .

----------


## 2008

> ,

----------


## slimtimys

!   2008     + ,   2009    + ,    ,      ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

*     *
 5     ...   :Wink:

----------


## .

2008

----------

.          25.        ?     ,    ?

----------

.          25.        ?     ,    ?

----------


## Ego

?

----------

...

----------


## Ego

> ...


 2009   31.12.2009 .
    -

----------

-    ,      2009,  - ?

----------

?

----------

...27    .

----------


## Ego

?
    ?   :Wow:

----------

.       .            .  27 (25)     . ?  :  ,       ,      ?

----------

> ?

----------

?     ?   ,   ?

----------

;
  ,        ,      26.2

----------

-    ?

----------


## .

**  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=266542

----------

15 .            ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


       (-- ).

----------


## .

,        :Frown:

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

.
 , __         ...?

----------

!
    .
          :         ?

----------


## .



----------

,      ,  .     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!         . .

----------

,        (, ...).   ,  .   ?

----------


## .

.3 .241

----------

.

----------

,      .   .   1 .2009 .           .????   ..

----------


## .

.

----------

.   :Smilie:

----------


## shusharu

.   ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## shusharu

?

----------

> ?


1/300

----------

!
 :  (6%)  .     ,     .    .    -          ???

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## GoldenRay

> !
>  :  (6%)  .     ,     .    .    -          ???


 +     ?
       "   "?
    ...

----------

> +     ?
>        "   "?
>     ...


        -    ,

----------


## GoldenRay

** , .        ?   ,    "   ".
  ?

----------


## kor_c

, !!!
 3      -,         ?!

----------


## Ego



----------


## kor_c

,    -?!
, !!!!

----------


## Ego

,      -

----------

> ** , .        ?   ,    "   ".
>   ?


   , ,  1   2

----------

[QUOTE= ;52075795]


> :       ,      . 
>   -    ,


     ?

----------


## Ego

?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


 15%

----------


## Ego

,     15%
  :     ,

----------


## Andyko

78

----------


## Rustik666

....
   ,  -    -   ,    ....

----------


## Rustik666

?

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

  ...

----------


## .

,    1 ,

----------

.        2 ,    ...

----------


## .

.

----------

?      ?  ,         .. ..

----------


## efreytor

....      ..

----------


## .

**,        .        .

----------

..       ...

----------

?    -          .....   ,             .

----------


## efreytor

....    ...    ..

----------


## Rustik666

> ,    1 ,


      ?....

----------


## .

1

----------

, ,   ,          .    " "    ...

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


      !    21     !!!

----------


## .

:Wink:       .
    .    -        :Embarrassment: 
.

----------

> .
>     .    -       
> .


     ?

----------


## .



----------


## KGala

,        2 ,       ,   ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## Feminka

*KGala*,      .

----------


## .

*KGala*, 

 :Smilie:

----------


## KGala

.      ,      ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*KGala*, 

**.

----------


## .

,    , .

----------


## bserg

.
  6%,  .
 ,     16   31  2009      2009   30  2010   6 %?          ? (    -      2009     )? 
       1   31  2010       25  2010 ? 
?
+
     .

      -    ? 
    "0"  2009 .  ?     1   20  2010 ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1   20  2010 ?



  ...
 1

----------


## bserg

*efreytor*, .
    ""          2010?)

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

/- 5 ,  -4.  :
1.        60.22	 
60.23	     ?
2.       - 1500. 1-  .   2?

----------


## Tigra_buh

> 2.       - 1500. 1-  .   2?


  .       .  :Wink:

----------

> /- 5 ,  -4.  :
> 1.        60.22	 
> 60.23	     ?
> 2.       - 1500. 1-  .   2?


-  . 
1-1,295

 . .. 2   1. ..    .
   4  ?     ?

----------


## Tigra_buh

> -  . 
> 1-1,295
> 
>  . .. 2   1. ..    .
>    4  ?     ?


    ?  :Smilie: 
1   - 1,295.
2     .  


> 


  .                
  ,      2= 0,25.
  -  , - .  .
 4 .. -    , ..  050, 060, 070 .
 15%   .  -    .         50%.
-    .

----------


## EugeneD

> -  .


    -   !     .

----------


## .

-   ?  ?   .          ,       :Wink:  
  .

----------

-              3    ???           1151001    ()  ?

----------


## .

> -              3    ??


  ,  
    ,     .    ,   ))

----------

2    1151001   )))

----------

)))

----------


## .

.

----------

